# "Could not find kernel image" error



## sam_1710 (Mar 17, 2007)

hello.. 
i downloaded FC6 (i386) - DVD image from FC's Australian mirror site..
now wen i tried loading it in parallels virtual OS emulation s/w .. it says "Unknown keyword in config file..
Could'nt find kernel image - image"

check out this pic. : *img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledfe1.jpg

wat am i to do???


----------



## mediator (Mar 17, 2007)

I wud recommend using VMWARE coz I too had problems with parallels! Its quite complicated to use. It wudn't boot even when I inserted the live cd of knoppix, then forget about the 1st iso image of fedora! Neways did u mount the 1st iso image ?


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 17, 2007)

@mediator: yup tried VMWARE, virtualbox,... even then i got da same error!!!

to my amazement... i burned it onto a dvd and tried booting from it... i got the same error mesg!!! 
please help me wid this.. i wasted nearly 2.5 days downloading this iso!!!


----------



## mediator (Mar 17, 2007)

Did u burn the image to cd/dvd or just copied the image "file" to cd/dvd?


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 17, 2007)

burned it using nero's "Burn image to dvd" option ..


----------



## mediator (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmm..u did right! I think the iso image is not ok then. Did u try any other distro iso? Did u download the i386 iso?


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 17, 2007)

yup... first i had downloaded the x86_64 version(wasted 3 days for that) and tried booting from that and i got an error "CPU doesn't support long mode. Please use 32 bit edition."
then i dowloaded this i386 version(wasted another 3 days for that!!  )!! 
other distros work fine... suse 10.1, ubuntu 6.06, DSL work fine!!


----------



## mediator (Mar 17, 2007)

hmmm...dats bad! then i guess that iso is corrupt! Try dlding the cd isos this time if u have a lil bit more patience left. Dld the first iso n check that. if it works fine then its the dvd iso that was faulty.


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 17, 2007)

oh man... dats a real pain in the a$$  !!!
hmmm.... any mags givin out FC6?? ...  or anyone givin out dvds??


----------



## mediator (Mar 17, 2007)

It happens, I too got faulty isos plenty of times. Neways not sure but LFU or pc world/quest magazine gave FC6! Also try ur firends/linux users!


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 17, 2007)

aaah... none of ma frens use FC6... all r bent towards suse !! 
and.. do yo kno which month of PC world gave FC6??


----------



## mediator (Mar 17, 2007)

If I'm correct then FC6 released 2 months ago, then u can look in previous 2 months magzines or u can ask anyone here who is living in ur area! There's a thread for that here to request the distros!


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 17, 2007)

ohk.... thanks for taking pain to answer my questions!!


----------



## kalpik (Mar 17, 2007)

Or, you can try downloading the ISO again via torrents, it will download only the corrupted parts and fix your ISO


----------

